# V-22 problems.



## PJay (Sep 9, 2009)

Article V-22?s Iraq Performance Should Prompt Program Review, GAO Says - Bloomberg.com


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 9, 2009)

Good article - I'd like to see the specifics about the parts wearing out.


----------



## PJay (Sep 9, 2009)

I found this. Doesn't go into which spares 'wear out quickly'. I'd heard there were problems, I had no idea things were that bad. V-22 Osprey: A Flying Shame?

Damn shame.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd like to see if mkloby has anything he can mention about it.


----------

